

What XFINITY Internet Data Usage Plans Will Comcast Be Launching? - josefresco
https://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/data-usage-what-are-the-different-plans-launching?ref=1

======
josefresco
I refrained from editorializing the headline but if you read the post in full,
you'll see an interesting tidbit:

"customers can choose to enroll in the Flexible-Data Option to receive a $5.00
credit on their monthly bill and reduce their data usage plan from 300 GB to 5
GB. If customers choose this option and use more than 5 GB of data in any
given month, they will not receive the $5.00 credit and will be charged an
additional $1.00 for each gigabyte of data used over the 5 GB included in the
Flexible-Data Option."

